# My Oil Pastel picture/drawing



## HorsePaintingGurl

Hi!

THis is my first EVER oil pastel drawing. I was concentrating on the colouring so the actual shap is traced(on a TV 'cause I don't have a lightbox). Please comment.

P.S Lucado is not the acutal name of the horse.Just mine of the picture.

Lucado Referance(far bottom): 










Lucado- Just drawing(I only traced the outline, not the bridle, maneetc.):









Lucado- All Coloured:











I was going to do it in colour pencils but then I changed my mind do the nostril is pencil.


----------



## chanda95

So you said you were just starting out in art right? I think you are off to a good start. Do you draw a little bit every day? If not, and if you are really interested in it, I might suggest you start doing that. Do a little bit everyday. Draw EVERYTHING. draw pencils, apples, whatever you find. Work on shading. Even just do a sketch page dedicated to only shading. 

As for this picture an idea maybe is to start working on your shading a little bit more and the coloration of your horse is different than the coloration of the actual picture which uses blacks, browns, oranges - even yellow. Also - rarely does a horse have a blue eye. They can be found in the cremellos or paints but in general (and in this case as well) you would find a brown eye. 

If you weren't looking at the horse having an exact likeness to the one in the picture then I would for sure suggest working on the shading and try to eventually get away from outlining it. Let your shading do the outlining. 

Keep drawing and experimenting. Horses are not an easy subject to tackle so kudos to you for doing it! Keep posting your work!


----------



## TLA

chanda - actually it is pretty common for blue eyes in horses.  If you look at the WIP of mine, and the actual pictures of the same horse, he does have blue eyes. They are very desirable for some people and a turn off for others. They are not limited to paints and cremellos, etc. 

HPG - chanda has some really good advice. Something to work on also in shading is shading circles and wavy lines. That will help when it comes to shading horses.


----------



## chanda95

LOL - Well admittedly that came out all wrong. I have had a crazy morning and "brain + function = zero" for me. And you are right they are not limited to cremellos and paints. I will say that they are a VERY rare sight in my country. In my part of the world a blue eyed horse is not appreciated or wanted AT ALL. Cowboys around here aren't fond of them and quite honestly they aren't a favorite of mine either. I've had/been around horses for 31 years and nobody I know will own a blue eyed horse. It's nothing against them - it's the potential for health issues I don't like. The sun is pretty intense here, its arid and hot and really dusty and a blue eyed horse is a tidbit more work in terms of maintenance. I don't believe it impairs their eyesight any but I do think some are more sensitive to light and if they have light skin and a blue eye they need a little more care. Obviously that is generalizing because not all blue eyed horses have problems however the risk is greater that they will considering where I live and I don't want to take the risk. 

But yes - back to the drawing - try the shading in circles and wavy lines. Great suggestion there!


----------



## TLA

lol I think we all have the brain not wanting to work moments. I usually do at least once a week. >.<

Totally off topic here, but what country are you from if I may ask?


----------



## chanda95

US - New Mexico - Near the Navajo Rez...very MUCH like another country - trust me.  Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere green and lush where it rains and the springs winds don't blow a hundred miles an hour and the dirt isn't so thick you have to cover your mouth to feed your livestock. blech.


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl

Thanks and will try that.



chanda95 said:


> US - New Mexico - Near the Navajo Rez...very MUCH like another country - trust me.  Sometimes I wish I lived somewhere green and lush where it rains and the springs winds don't blow a hundred miles an hour and the dirt isn't so thick you have to cover your mouth to feed your livestock. blech.


LOL


----------

